# How to make cannabis lollipops with jell-o



## BigSkyBudTHC (Jun 29, 2010)

THINGS YOU NEED​ 
Parchment paper or tin foil or candy mold or small ice cube tray
Cooking spray 
Lollipop sticks 
¼ cup butter 
1 cup granulated sugar 
1/3 cup corn syrup 
Jell-O 
Candy thermometer 





This is a simple recipe for making some delicious hard lollipops at home. You can get everything you need at your local wal-mart. How potent of lollipop depends on how potent of canna-butter you use. The first batch i made was with 3 plants trim. I only used 1 1/2 c butter and was rewarded with extremely stoney suckers. 

Melt canna-butter and sugar in non stick pan over medium heat.

Add syrup and stir till boiling with metal spoon.

Stick candy thermometer on side of pot being careful not to touch the pan.

Stir often till temps reach 275.

Remove from heat & pour jell-o (watermelon is the shit) and mix, working fast.

The candy mixture at this stage can be compared to "liquid hot plasma" and would make a nasty burn

Using large sprayed spoons, pour candy in sprayed mold working fast again.

Add stick and let cool. Wrap and enjoy.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice recipe man... I will be trying this....


----------



## akgrown (Jun 30, 2010)

If you would have searched this before posting you would have found my post with this recipe. I Do not suggest this recipe as the butter separates from the candy and overall does not work. Look at the sticky on the top of this page, in it I have a proven recipe that works and involves using a tincture. you cannot get the butter to emulsify before the candy hardens. Sorry OP but this recipe sucks man.


----------



## akgrown (Jun 30, 2010)

BigSkyBudTHC said:


> THINGS YOU NEED​
> Parchment paper or tin foil or candy mold or small ice cube tray
> Cooking spray
> Lollipop sticks
> ...



wow I just noticed you pretty much copied my recipe as your own, here is the original recipe. https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/148261-ganja-lollipops.html


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Jul 1, 2010)

wow i just noticed your the biggest dick i've ever encountered on RIU. two words. F#@& YOU.

all the help i had. http://www.ehow.com/how_5062986_make-lollipops-jello.html


----------



## akgrown (Jul 1, 2010)

also adding the jello in powdered form is a bad idea. The crystals in the jello leave a base for the rest of the sugar to crystalize thats why is gets so hard, so quickley and makes for a bad candy. I found that un-sweetened Kool-Aid works best, just add about 1 tbls of water to dissolve the crystals. Remember adding anything in a crystalize form to hot sugar syrup = bad. The full recipie can be found in my cook book.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice post +REP!


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 8, 2010)

I kinda like it when the butter seap out and you get that canna butter.... Keeping them refrigerated or in a freezer will keep 'it all inside.........'


----------



## akgrown (Sep 9, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> I kinda like it when the butter seap out and you get that canna butter.... Keeping them refrigerated or in a freezer will keep 'it all inside.........'


then why not just wrap sucker sticks around butter and dip it in sugar then chill them, essentially that's what your saying. All i am saying is that using butter is not the most advisable way to go and by using a tincture or, adding straight hash or kief at the very end makes a very potent and discreet lollipop. I have found the hash way is the best, if you cant buy hash order some silk screen and make a frame. grind your buds freeze em and then skahe em around the screen over a glass or metal surface and walaa....hash.


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Sep 16, 2010)

Sick recipe! I will be trying this one for sure! Thx for sharing!


Buuuuuuuuuump


----------



## dherrington (Jul 12, 2012)

Mr. Ganja, I keep searching for your ganja lollipop recipe that doesn't use butter but a tincture and adds the keif at the end. Couldn't get the sticky to work either. Need to make some for my husband, he has Lyme's disease and we use this to manage his pain. Hoping he can get this into him or take it when we need to go somewhere - like his grand moms for 6 hours!. Discretion and potency is really important for him. Would you mind sending me the link? Many thanks!


----------



## Imsobaked (Dec 20, 2013)

Never use kool aid to make these lollipops. I made some and tried it. blahh it tasted like buttered shit. It was a waste of my butter, can't even stand the taste to eat the damn things. But the ones I made with jello are the bomb.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 6, 2014)

akgrown said:


> wow I just noticed you pretty much copied my recipe as your own, here is the original recipe. https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/148261-ganja-lollipops.html


I found this recipie on another site because its not on here so i thought i would share in the wealth. these are super strong and taste great. plus they last forever so here it is

^^^^
That being the first paragraph of the recipe that you copied from another site


----------



## The CandyMan1979 (Sep 5, 2015)

akgrown said:


> If you would have searched this before posting you would have found my post with this recipe. I Do not suggest this recipe as the butter separates from the candy and overall does not work. Look at the sticky on the top of this page, in it I have a proven recipe that works and involves using a tincture. you cannot get the butter to emulsify before the candy hardens. Sorry OP but this recipe sucks man.


Simple solution, dust your pops with powdered sugar, you can even get an organic confection sugar.


----------



## marcospartida (Sep 6, 2015)

akgrown said:


> If you would have searched this before posting you would have found my post with this recipe. I Do not suggest this recipe as the butter separates from the candy and overall does not work. Look at the sticky on the top of this page, in it I have a proven recipe that works and involves using a tincture. you cannot get the butter to emulsify before the candy hardens. Sorry OP but this recipe sucks man.


 Negative Nancy Debbie downer


----------



## Bmsullivan09 (Nov 7, 2016)

Seriously akgrown, I had to make an account just to tell you how wrong you are. I make candy all the time both with cannabutter and regular butter, and they both work great. This is if you know how to make cannabutter. Clearly you do not if you think it is just going to separate when sitting. As for someone stealing your recipe, hpw is that possible if you use tincture and koolaid? Makes them 2 completely different recipes. Also if you ad jello in a liquid form you are going to ruin these, so not sure what you mean by not adding it in a powder form. Jello works great occasionally it can get a little gritty but doesn't effect the taste. I use a regular lollipop recipe and switch out the regular butter for my cannabutter. I also cook my cannabutter low and slow for 24 hours (1.5lbs butter 1oz trim 1oz bud at low temp covered loosely) and have never had a separation issue. Tincture pops on the other hand are very very weak, and your lucky if you feel anything at all. With the butter you can taste the herb and feel the effects. Pus they taste great!! Basically akgrown you don't know nearly as much as you think you do, and you seriously need to stop being a dink. I'm sure if I tried I could find "your" recipe online before you posted it because you got it somewhere. so do everyone a favor and shut it.


----------



## Liv Free (Nov 18, 2016)

cool


----------



## HAF2 (Nov 25, 2016)

So is the recipe good? I would like to try but this thread has mixed reviews throughout. I've never made candy before but it sounds interesting.


----------



## iHearAll (Nov 29, 2016)

instead of butter in hard candy, use decarb'd hash oil disolved into a miniscule amount of everclear then mix and cook the sugars to hardball stage like normal. you can eat decarbed hash oil and get high. you can eat decarbed plant matter and get high. the fats of cannabutter are just an edible solvent to remove the thc from the plant since eating nugs doesnt taste all that great. cheers


----------



## nitehooter (Nov 13, 2022)

I have to say you must keep stiring the butter mixture while it is cooking that will keep the butter from seperating its a long process but keep stiring.


----------

